# Tecumseh Throttle Linkage



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey, sorry for what I think is probably a stupid question, but I need to know exactly how to connect the throttle control cable to the linkage on the engine, I have seen a picture like this...http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/ab_small_engines/article/0,2021,DIY_13693_2276597,00.html

Look at figure H on the right hand side. THe linkage on my engine looks just like that and I was wondering how exactly to insert the cable into it.

Thanks for all your help


----------

